# Auto Detox: Mitsubishi Evolution 9 MR FQ360



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Mitsubishi Evolution 9 MR FQ360

2 day enhancement detail plus de-badge boot of clutter & front doors

This is a new car for a very good client of mine which is also coming onto a quarterly maintenance plan

Bought from a well known Midlands evo specialist the car is in very good condition all round with minor swirling robbing the paintwork of clarity, enter Auto Detox & his polishing mop 

I detailed the owners TTRS not long back & got to take a look at the evo then with the car living in Hull it's not local for an assessment 

I arrived bright an early on day 1 to make a start

Wheel arches first jet washed out & treated to BH apc through pressure sprayer vikan brushes used to give the plastic liners a good scrub before being dressed later in the detail on day 2




























Tyres were cleaned with apc too & a stiff brush

Alloys after a good jet wash first were treated to AS acid free wheel cleaner & various metal free brushes




























Rinsed out & moved onto engine bay, jet wash with pressure turned down rinsed the bay & apc made another appearance with another detail brush which cleaned it nicely



















Rinsed again, this was then dried with work mf cloths

Turning my attention to the paintwork after a thorough jet wash down AF Zest citrus de-greaser applied via pressure sprayer worked its mojo for a few minutes



















This was then given another thorough jet wash & foam applied via lance










Before another detail brush was chosen & apc to tickle out the rubbers, gaps etc before a 2 bucket wash with plush wool mitt



















Clay stage with AS mild grey










After a final rinse the car was dried with plush drying towels,including shuts & engine bay again

Paint readings were taken & car taped up around sensitive areas

Inspection shots under the 3M Sungun


















































































As you can see hardly a swirl monster, a kind & respectful approach to the car was all that was needed, finishing pad & 203s was settled upon for the work

Leaving the paintwork looking like, after ipa wipe down & prior to wax:




































































































Paintwork wax with Vintage.

Interior detailed, engine dressed & pipe polished plus all the other 100 things that finish the job left the car looking like this is the early evening sun














































Thanks for taking the time to look & maybe take a look at the HD video too 

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

nice Work buddie.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice. Pal of mine has one too. Rocket ship!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Top work! Looks lovely.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice, great colour


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Lookin lovely in the evening sun, really nice colour, top work:thumb:


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

Excellent work Barry. Love Graphite Grey done right, and the way you chose to document this prep was very very enjoyable to read.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice read up, nice enhancement & nice car.

Jobs a goodun' and one pleased customer. Those Evo's are growing on me :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work as always Baz, video was a very enjoyable watch:thumb: Out of interest how do you find your Metabo?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice work, not an easy colour to photograph the swirls on, but afters show definite improvement with a lovely finish.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely work and finish on a cracking motor, nice one :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

DJ1989 said:


> nice Work buddie.


Thanks DJ



Ali said:


> Nice. Pal of mine has one too. Rocket ship!


Cheers Ali yeah these are not slow 



Edward101 said:


> Top work! Looks lovely.


Thanks Edward



dazzyb said:


> very nice, great colour


Cheers DB



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.


Thanks



veb said:


> Lookin lovely in the evening sun, really nice colour, top work:thumb:


Thanks



autoaesthetica said:


> Excellent work Barry. Love Graphite Grey done right, and the way you chose to document this prep was very very enjoyable to read.


Thanks ! 



The_Bouncer said:


> Nice read up, nice enhancement & nice car.
> 
> Jobs a goodun' and one pleased customer. Those Evo's are growing on me :thumb:


Cheers mate



slrestoration said:


> Nice work as always Baz, video was a very enjoyable watch:thumb: Out of interest how do you find your Metabo?


Thanks mate, metabo was doing fine until it has broken down on me 3 times this year just got it back today from repair again, so just bought me a new Flex 



Dave KG said:


> Nice work, not an easy colour to photograph the swirls on, but afters show definite improvement with a lovely finish.


Cheers Dave



chillly said:


> Stunning mate


Thanks Chilly



badman1972 said:


> Lovely work and finish on a cracking motor, nice one :thumb:


Thanks Mr Badman :lol:

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Auto Detox said:


> Thanks mate, metabo was doing fine until it has broken down on me 3 times this year just got it back today from repair again, so just bought me a new Flex


Oh dear, was thinking about one as a back upto my Festools as they look like a nice ergonomic design. I've heard they have a decent warranty system? Might have to have a re-think Which Flex did you go for?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Oh dear, was thinking about one as a back upto my Festools as they look like a nice ergonomic design. I've heard they have a decent warranty system? Might have to have a re-think Which Flex did you go for?


I've had it since last april & loved it but after much use it has started to wear out I reckon most of it is new now apart from the plastic handle shell its a nice machine though & all replaced under warranty can't fault that send it back broke its returned working cannot ask for more than that really. flex is the new PE 14-2 150 looks nice in red & black  look forward to its first outing next week


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Barry, of my 2 Festools 1 has been faultless & 1 back 3 times under warranty so i guess it's the luck of the draw as they say. Good to know of Metabos decent warranty system by all accounts. Thanks for taking the time to reply:thumb: Red & Black?? Should have gone for that neon green cable


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Thanks Barry, of my 2 Festools 1 has been faultless & 1 back 3 times under warranty so i guess it's the luck of the draw as they say. Good to know of Metabos decent warranty system by all accounts. Thanks for taking the time to reply:thumb: Red & Black?? Should have gone for that neon green cable


No worries mate anytime, the cable probably is I'm colour blind ! :lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Barry, agree with Nick on the video, havent seen many that I enjoy but that was one of them.

Thanks for posting it up:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking good Baz, well done on the Flex...did you go to Mark?
Loving my machine, and the reduction in noise from it....be interesting to see how long it lasts though


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, Want to see some pics of the astra in the background tho


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Cracking job..


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Barry


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Very nice Barry, agree with Nick on the video, havent seen many that I enjoy but that was one of them.
> 
> Thanks for posting it up:thumb:


Thanks mate, glad you enjoyed it 



Envy Valeting said:


> Looking good Baz, well done on the Flex...did you go to Mark?
> Loving my machine, and the reduction in noise from it....be interesting to see how long it lasts though


Thanks mate 



Scrim-1- said:


> Very nice, Want to see some pics of the astra in the background tho


Cheers scrim, Astra is a race car I am getting involved with there will be a feature on my website after a photoshoot very soon 



tonyy said:


> Cracking job..


Thanks Tony



butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Barry


Cheers mate

Thanks guys 
Baz


----------

